# SMS Beziehungsmüll



## Unregistriert (13 November 2010)

Hallo an´s Forum ,

heute dutzende SMS bekommen " nicht einmal schatz,kannnst du mich nennen,ist schon traurig.echt mach ruhig weiter so........ " usw ganzer Aufsatz . von der Telefonnummer 4915788443066    und der Mitteilungszentrale 447802000332 . Über die Mitt.nummer habt ihr schon einen Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2005 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...e-aufgezeichnet-haha-0190-spam-per-sms-7.html.

Wenn man die Tel. Nummer teilweise eingibt gelangt man zu dieser Webseite wo mehrere Varianten von den Nummern stehen 

I LOVE NUMBERS <3

Jetzt steht auch diese Telenummer im Netz .

Gruß unangemeldeter Elektriker


----------



## Mosche1 (7 November 2016)

Wie kann man denn überprüfen ob Nachrichten in Datingportalen echt oder eben gefaked sind ?


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2016)

Anbieter googeln, AGB lesen, Brain 2.0 installieren


----------



## Tommi432 (19 November 2016)

In den AGBs schreiben die wohl kaum: soundsoviel Prozent unserer Profile sind leider Fakes ...


----------



## Jason1 (14 Januar 2017)

na dürfte bei manchen gegen 90% gehen oder


----------

